
Sybil attacks on Waze - spektom
http://arxiv.org/abs/1508.00837
======
brudgers
Related story about the recent extension of the attack vector:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11574753](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11574753)

